
Tomorrow is the 25th Anniversary of the Robert T. Morris Worm - citizenkeys
http://www.intelfreepress.com/news/lessons-from-the-first-computer-virus-the-morris-worm/7223
======
btilly
It is worth noting that Morris "started some companies" means that with his
friend Paul Graham he cofounded ViaWeb, and then YC.

